# Impeller Upgrade - who’s been there, done that ?



## ABL1111 (12 mo ago)

26” MTD with 8HP - has 3 bladed impeller with a lot of room between blades/ paddles and the housing. I want to add rubber to the blades to maximize throw, minimize clogging. 

What’s the best material to use as rubber - saw a 1/4” truck mud flap that looked hood. Easiest way to cut that stuff ?

I like to do a professional level job. In a perfect world I’d have impeller off and drill it like a gentleman. But that’s a lot of effort. Is it worth that effort ?

Best way to drill while in unit ?

Adequate thickness bolts ? How many per paddle ? Backer plate necessary or overkill ? Do you fit rubber to include the curve of the blade ?

What are pitfalls to watch out for ? 

I like the idea of being able to slide the rubber forward after it’s worn ? Best way to drill and accomplish that ?

Thx


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

I use 3/8" thick SBR, purchased in a 2X36" strip. I think neoprene is also very good. There are other options you'll hear about that work, as well. You should be able to drill by working through the chute opening but may have to remove the chute to do so. Realize that sheet metal is used for the bucket so don't expect tight tolerances as the impeller moves around it. You can't correct more than the narrowest gap. In addition, there may be a bolt or something else to deal with.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just search Impeller Mod, many posts/threads on this .....


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Like said, there are many posts on the subject in search. Quickly tho I can answer most of your questions...


ABL1111 said:


> 1/4” truck mud flap


That'll work just fine.


ABL1111 said:


> Easiest way to cut that stuff


I use a mini grinder with cut-off disc, quick & easy.










ABL1111 said:


> Best way to drill while in unit ?


Your style unit is one of the easiest to do IME, lift off the chute, unbolt the chutes base from the housing and the impeller blades are right there, fully exposed for easy drill access.
I like to use a template/jig to get the holes started.










ABL1111 said:


> Adequate thickness bolts ? How many per paddle ? Backer plate necessary or overkill


I use 1/4-20 x 3/4 or 1" nuts & bolts, large washers. 2 per paddle with no backing plate.


ABL1111 said:


> Do you fit rubber to include the curve of the blade ?


Your call, I've done it both ways with no issues.


ABL1111 said:


> What are pitfalls to watch out for ?


Before drilling, be mindful of a reinforcing plate on the impellers backside, else you wont be able to get a nut on the bolt.
When marking the rubber paddle for the holes, have the rubber just kissing the inner housing. You'll hear it on start up but they'll self form/fit in short order.
Good luck


----------



## ABL1111 (12 mo ago)

Thx for response. Will do a search on process. 

Can you clarify this ?

“ Before drilling, be mindful of a reinforcing plate on the impellers backside, else you wont be able to get a nut on the bolt. “


----------



## ABL1111 (12 mo ago)

Oh I do understand. Structural supports not allowing to get bolt on….


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Exactly right. I was seeing if I had a pic but no luck.


----------



## colson (Feb 4, 2021)

Garage Gear YouTube channel has some nice videos for the impeller modification:

Impeller Kit Install Before And After Results





Install A DIY Impeller Kit.





Impeller Kit On MTD Craftsman Snowblower.





DIY Impeller Kit Install On An Ariens Snowblower.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Been there, Done that. For many machines it will be a dramatic improvement, particularly with wet slushy snow. 

I've done the impeller mod on 3 of my machines.


----------



## hawk196 (Jan 27, 2021)

4 Pack Universal 1/4" Blade Impeller Kit For 2 Stage Machine Snowblower | eBay


Description: Product includs: 4-Rubber Paddle 4-Metal Straps 12-Bolts & Lock Nuts 4-Self-tapping Screws; Rubber Paddle 1/4" thick(2"W x 5"L), Made from Styrene Butadiene rubber (SBR rubber) ,SBR rubber with minimum tensile strength of 725 PSI (5 MPA),Hard rubber with a durometer of 65-75...



www.ebay.com





I bought this (4 impellers) for $28....I don't have a tractor supply near home....cutting tire sidewalls....I added in the cost of aggravation and decided to go the ebay route. Now I have to drill holes, attached the kit and done


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Just added the rubber impeller blades to a tiny 22" Yard Machine's snow blower last weekend. Before the mod it blew snow 6-8ft. after the mod it now blows snow 20-25ft. quite a difference as I was most impressed with the impeller mod on this tiny blower, the mod just works.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

I’ve done it on a lot of machines, I buy the roll of baler belting from tractor supply, last time I bought it it was $16 for 4 feet, cut it with an angle grinder and find a scrap piece of sheet steel or aluminum to use as one big washer, and install them with 3/8 head self tapping screws. I let them stick out a bit and spray the impeller housing and paddles with pb blaster and let it run for 5 minutes so the paddles wear in to shape the housing. After installing you may have to engage the augers slowly and they will probably be loud for a little while. Almost always eliminates clogging entirely and on most snowblowers you’ll see a big improvement as far as distance is concerned


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

NO one here has ever done this. You are barking up the wrong tree.
Use the search box and there is NOTHING on this.

It's an urban myth..........good luck.


----------



## ABL1111 (12 mo ago)

Huh ? Something about a dog, a tree ?


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

ABL1111 said:


> Huh ? Something about a dog, a tree ?


That begs the question, did the dog pee on the tree?


----------



## ABL1111 (12 mo ago)

In my search, a lot of mixed info on ‘rubber’ material to use:

Neoprene 
Napa truck mud flap
TSC baeler material 

Which is the best choice ?


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

I used Oregon snow thrower paddle # 73-003. It's flat square and is cord impregnated. Got it from Amazon


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If you have material on hand that you feel would work, then use it.

If you have no material on hand, most here use the baler belting from Tractor Supply.


----------



## ABL1111 (12 mo ago)

TSC near me does not have it. Spoke to corporate rep and they said they do not carry it any longer and some stores may have it in stock but they will not ship it to my store.

Anyone want to sell me 1' ?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ABL1111 said:


> TSC near me does not have it. Spoke to corporate rep and they said they do not carry it any longer and some stores may have it in stock but they will not ship it to my store.
> 
> Anyone want to sell me 1' ?


did not know tsc did not sell it anymore. any small engine shops in your area? if so they may have used single stage paddles they can give you. I save my old ones for just this reason. I use shears to cut to spec .


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ABL1111 said:


> TSC near me does not have it.


Just order it online for ship to store?


https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/wcco-belting-baler-belting-2-ply-4-in-x-60-in?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## VaSnowfighter (Dec 20, 2021)

ABL1111 said:


> TSC near me does not have it. Spoke to corporate rep and they said they do not carry it any longer and some stores may have it in stock but they will not ship it to my store.
> 
> Anyone want to sell me 1' ?


Check the agricultural equipment dealers /repair shops, if there are any in your area. They'll have it.


----------



## ABL1111 (12 mo ago)

I will check on some of the shops around to see if they have old stuff.

What would be a good plan B ? 

My machine has roughly 1/2" between the impeller blade and the housing so I want the material to be ridgid and durable enough for that gap. I don't get snow like some of the people North and Northwest of me but we did just get dumped 16"-18" (2) weeks ago. My driveway is wide so, having the snow throw further, off the driveway, would help me not have to re-blow the same area twice. 

Besides, seems like an easy, worthwhile upgrade...


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

You could pick up a large truck mud flap from auto parts store or go to a garage that services large trucks or a transport company and ask if they have any old used flaps.
The mud flap I used was corded and pretty stiff.


----------



## ABL1111 (12 mo ago)

Thanks guys I’ll check it all out. 

TSC will not ship this as they said they don’t carry it any longer unless individual stores still have it in stock. There’s a place in Connecticut that has it but I live on Long Island and they wont ship to my store and I’m not going to Connecticut to get it.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Jatoxico said:


> is cord impregnated


I agree. I feel that's key for long term durability of the rubber.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

sledman8002002 said:


> I agree. I feel that's key for long term durability of the rubber.


I used butyl first time and it worked but not durable enough. The paddle material was perfect and was like $13 shipped to the house by Amazon.


----------



## hawk196 (Jan 27, 2021)

Why all the trouble trying to get things from TSC when they don't carry it? Some of us don't have one close and by time you buy or make "something" isn't the kit I listed in post 10 a better route (mine has 4 impellers, 3 impellers cheaper)? Drill holes, put kit together...pre cut with the right bolts......kind of a no brainer


----------



## ABL1111 (12 mo ago)

Thanks for your help. Looking for the best material. The conveyor belt stuff seems most durable…


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

ABL1111 said:


> Thanks for your help. Looking for the best material. The conveyor belt stuff seems most durable…


They sell it on Amazon. I just looked. 6 inch by 5 foot roll of belting. < 30 bucks. 
If you lived near me you could have some of mine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I just installed an impeller kit on a monster Honda HS1132.... Really does not need one at this size but good selling point. Buyers love impeller kits, especially with our Tahoe Cement.


----------



## ABL1111 (12 mo ago)

This the stuff ? No thickness spec’d









6 Inch Wide PVC 150 Cover One Side Black Conveyor Belt Material (5 Foot Length): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


6 Inch Wide PVC 150 Cover One Side Black Conveyor Belt Material (5 Foot Length): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

ABL1111 said:


> This the stuff ? No thickness spec’d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that is PVC. In the Q&A section someone said it was 3/16" thick. 1/4 would be the minimum I would use. The kits on ebay use Styrene Butadiene rubber (SBR rubber) 1/4 to 3/8 thick. As suggested by others, find a used single stage rubber paddle and use that. it will last almost for ever.

You can alway try the pvc. You can double it up. Just saying.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> No, that is PVC. In the Q&A section someone said it was 3/16" thick. 1/4 would be the minimum I would use. The kits on ebay use Styrene Butadiene rubber (SBR rubber) 1/4 to 3/8 thick. As suggested by others, find a used single stage rubber paddle and use that. it will last almost for ever.
> 
> You can alway try the pvc. You can double it up. Just saying.


Maybe you are right. I 'm not sure. It is woven reinforced. And its description is conveyor belt. I got my belt at TSC so I don't have a horse in this race.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Darby said:


> Maybe you are right. I 'm not sure. It is woven reinforced. And its description is conveyor belt. I got my belt at TSC so I don't have a horse in this race.


It may be simialr.? Who knows?. Most of the conveyor belt specs are limited. When you look at the TSC link provided by Tabora it does not provide a lot of detail. No thickness and the Mateial is No 188. What ever the heck that means? I know people have used all kinds of materials. From TSC baler belting to an old tire side wall to mud flaps. The OP wants the most durable material. That is why I said what I said. No doubt in my mind that an old paddle would be at or near the top of that list. I have used the impellar kit materials on ebay from a seller in NH. it is going on 7 years and The material is just starting to show wear to the point where it should be replaced. I will use it for the rest of the season and replace it this summer. That seems like pretty good life to me. I would bet the paddle material will do much better. Just trying to help. There is no race.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> It may be simialr.? Who knows?. Most of the conveyor belt specs are limited. When you look at the TSC link provided by Tabora it does not provide a lot of detail. No thickness and the Mateial is No 188. What ever the heck that means? I know people have used all kinds of materials. From TSC baler belting to an old tire side wall to mud flaps. The OP wants the most durable material. That is why I said what I said. No doubt in my mind that an old paddle would be at or near the top of that list. I have used the impellar kit materials on ebay from a seller in NH. it is going on 7 years and The material is just starting to show wear to the point where it should be replaced. I will use it for the rest of the season and replace it this summer. That seems like pretty good life to me. I would bet the paddle material will do much better. Just trying to help. There is no race.


Righto  Its good to be able to walk into a place (like TSC for me) and see/touch what you are looking to buy.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Guess I'm biased but the Oregon paddle I mentioned earlier is the replacement for older Toro single stage snowblowers. 
It's meant for the almost identical application you want to use it for and it's cheaper on Amazon than what you listed. Working for me anyway. Pretty sure the Oregon website has the exact dimensions listed. I'll zip it now.


----------



## Trailcat (Dec 21, 2021)

ABL1111 said:


> 26” MTD with 8HP - has 3 bladed impeller with a lot of room between blades/ paddles and the housing. I want to add rubber to the blades to maximize throw, minimize clogging.
> 
> What’s the best material to use as rubber - saw a 1/4” truck mud flap that looked hood. Easiest way to cut that stuff ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Great white (Feb 4, 2021)

ABL1111 said:


> 26” MTD with 8HP - has 3 bladed impeller with a lot of room between blades/ paddles and the housing. I want to add rubber to the blades to maximize throw, minimize clogging.
> 
> What’s the best material to use as rubber - saw a 1/4” truck mud flap that looked hood. Easiest way to cut that stuff ?
> 
> ...


i used an old mud flap. Works fine. If you want a piece, I’m on li. Free. Pm me.


----------



## ABL1111 (12 mo ago)

I’ll pm you - thanks for offer. 
I have 1/2” gap between impeller and housing ( seems like a lot ! )


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm going to hit the three Tractor Supplys near me and buy all the baler belting.....never thought it would be unavailable. BTW I think it is the best thing to use for an impeller kit....all my personal machines have it.


----------



## burt8810 (Nov 28, 2019)

From an April 2019 post (I think)
I used this. Seemed to work well but only 4 blows last season so no life test.

UPDATE: Second year and still seems to be working well. No noticeable change in gap. I see Amazon is now showing it as "out of stock". May find somewhere else.

I got it because another member recommended it. He said it has a long life.
As always YMMV.

amazon.com/gp/product/B00L8NWD3A/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

SBR (Styrene Butadiene Rubber) Sheet, 70 Shore A, Black, Smooth Finish, No Backing, 0.25" Thickness, 6" Width, 36" Length


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

burt8810 said:


> From an April 2019 post (I think)
> I used this. Seemed to work well but only 4 blows last season so no life test.
> 
> UPDATE: Second year and still seems to be working well. No noticeable change in gap. I see Amazon is now showing it as "out of stock". May find somewhere else.
> ...


It looks like you cannot get it off Amazon anymore.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Welded up some brackets and a side cart to support a tank and use this to help things along 

Propane Torch with Push Button Igniter


----------

